# TC belts



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

need help on touring car belts. my rear belt died after about 20 runs is this normal? also if its not what should i change next time? i have a tamiya ta04.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

You can still get the low friction belts. Not sure how long they are supposed to last, but I'd look for a set of low friction belts - they will definitely last longer.

Also, I have heard of some people "breaking in" their belts. Meaning that they run them on some sort of system that gets the belts stretched out properly or some thing. Not 100% as I have never done that myself.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

